
NSO Group Pitched Phone Hacking Tech 'Phantom' to American Police - aspenmayer
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/8899nz/nso-group-pitched-phone-hacking-tech-american-police
======
aspenmayer
'NSO Group, the surveillance vendor best known for selling hacking technology
to authoritarian governments, including Saudi Arabia, also tried to sell its
products to local U.S. police, according to documents obtained by
Motherboard.'

[https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/6888574-Westbridge-N...](https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/6888574-Westbridge-
NSO-Group-Brochure-for-Phantom.html)

